# Dial gauge holder



## Skierdude (Apr 13, 2020)

I've needed a solid dial gauge holder for tramming the mill. Turned up some 1020. I still need to make some brass thumbscrews but since we are in lock down for another couple of weeks I can't get any supplies for now.
I now have the mill trimmed to .01mm on the X axis and 0.1mm on the Y axis - yikes. 
Since I have a cheap mill drill the y axis is going to need some shimming of the column to get the Y axis sorted.
A fun afternoon anyway.


----------



## Jake2465 (Apr 13, 2020)

Pretty nice surface finish on those shafts . Did you use insert cutters or high speed cutters?


----------



## Skierdude (Apr 13, 2020)

I used carbide insert tool and then polished with emery cloth. I'm pretty happy with the results. It will have some nice brass thumbscrews once I can get hold of some suitable size brass after the coronavirus lockdown has ended here in New Zealand, hopefully by the end of next week.


----------



## Jake2465 (Apr 13, 2020)

How long will your lockdown go for?


----------



## Skierdude (Apr 13, 2020)

Currently we are our Alert Level 4 which means all non-essential businesses are closed and all persons must remain in their homes. We can go out for exercise staying in the neighbourhood but keeping the 2 metre distance from others that are out. 
Supermarket shopping continues but limited to smaller numbers in the stores and gallons of hand sanitiser everywhere.
Those who can are working from home.
Our Covid19 cases are dropping now each day so we expect to move to to Level 3 which will allow more businesses to re-open but no gatherings of people for a few weeks yet - i.e. lots of places remain closed like cinemas, sports, churches etc.
I just want my engineering suppliers to re-open !


----------



## extropic (Apr 13, 2020)

Your lock down conditions sound exactly the same as we are under in Washington state.
However, I'm surprised that you can't get raw stock (delivered).
I would expect that providing raw materials would be considered essential.
The metal supplier doesn't know what you're doing with the material.

Anyway, your indicator holder looks great (and even better with those brass screws).


----------



## plunger (Apr 13, 2020)

Can you work from home. What do you do?


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 13, 2020)

Hardware stores and machining supplies have stayed open around here, needed in support of essential services. Also for cases where repairs need to be done at home ie plumbing, electrical, etc.
Must call in order or order online and pick up from a special 'take out' door. Credit or debit cards only, no cash, no contact.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 13, 2020)

In my limited experience, I think your mill tramming device is the easiest way to tram.
I like it. You want to make me one too?
Skierdude,
You mentioned two more weeks of lock down??
Is there a plan in New Zealand to go, business as usual, on May 1st??


----------



## Jake2465 (Apr 13, 2020)

extropic said:


> Your lock down conditions sound exactly the same as we are under in Washington state.
> However, I'm surprised that you can't get raw stock (delivered).
> I would expect that providing raw materials would be considered essential.
> The metal supplier doesn't know what you're doing with the material.
> ...



That would be something to consider. What about an online metals order?


----------



## Janderso (Apr 13, 2020)

extropic said:


> Your lock down conditions sound exactly the same as we are under in Washington state.
> However, I'm surprised that you can't get raw stock (delivered).
> I would expect that providing raw materials would be considered essential.
> The metal supplier doesn't know what you're doing with the material.
> ...


I just got back from our local metal supply/fabricator. They are in full swing. I was able to place my order and pick up as usual.


----------



## Skierdude (Apr 13, 2020)

Many of our engineering suppliers do have a delivery service but only to essential industries. We have an approval process here whereby a business can apply to be registered as an essential service - obviously we still need businesses like electricians and plumbers and medical suppliers to maintain some degree of service.
Being a weekend machinist means I don't qualify.

I doubt we will be back to business as usual before the END of May but I'm a business consultant and can work from home so I'm not in any rush to get back to the on site business.

Not being able to get engineering supplies was interesting making this holder. I really needed a 12.5mm reamer and thought I'd have to wait a couple of weeks but then, brainwave, was able to set-up and use the boring head with a small bar to bore out to 12.5mm. As they say., where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## brino (Apr 13, 2020)

Skierdude said:


> Our Covid19 cases are dropping now each day



That is fantastic! 
I don't believe anywhere in North America is close to that inflection point yet.

Stay well everyone!
-brino


----------



## extropic (Apr 13, 2020)

Skierdude said:


> Many of our engineering suppliers do have a delivery service but only to essential industries. We have an approval process here whereby a business can apply to be registered as an essential service - obviously we still need businesses like electricians and plumbers and medical suppliers to maintain some degree of service.
> Being a weekend machinist means I don't qualify.
> 
> I doubt we will be back to business as usual before the END of May but I'm a business consultant and can work from home so I'm not in any rush to get back to the on site business.
> ...



In the USA, AFAIK and for me for certain, McMaster-Carr, MSC and other major industrial suppliers (all sell raw stock too) are still using UPS/FEDEX with, perhaps, minor delays due to virus related priorities, procedures and personnel shortages. The Post Office is operating as usual and I've had a number of eBay purchases delivered in the last week (including some raw stock).

On the other hand, Amazon may have slowed down. I placed an order, online, last night and Amazon quoted 3 weeks delivery for IN STOCK items.
I'm a Prime subscriber (@$119 per year for free unlimited 2 day shipping (or better)) and will be keeping track of Amazon's behavior.


----------

